# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Thomas Schmickl

## Airicist

Founder of Artificial Life Laboratory

Leader of project CoCoRo (Collective Cognitive Robots)

Project Leader of subCULTron

zool33.uni-graz.at/artlife/team/schmickl

----------


## Airicist

Interview with Thomas Schmickl
June 26, 2013




> Thomas Schmickl is currently affiliated as associate professor at the Department for Zoology at the University of Graz (Austria). In this lab, he founded the Artificial Life Lab Graz.
> His research interests concern: Bio-inspired artificial collective intelligence within robot swarms, Application and re-embodiment of self-organized animal behavior in autonomous robots, Study of animal behavior, with strong emphasis on social insects, Investigating the phenomena of self-organization and of swarm intelligence, Creating multi-agent models and simulations.

----------


## Airicist

The bot swarm -- how robots and societies merge to form a whole | Thomas Schmickl

Published on Jan 12, 2015




> This talk was given at a local TEDx event, produced independently of the TED Conferences. Animals and robots connected to a common society is no longer just science-fiction material, but a reality. Autonomous robots are specifically introduced in animal societies and behave as their animal teammates.
> Talk language: German
> 
> Thomas Schmickl is a professor and the founder of the Artificial Life Lab at the University of Graz. The ALL is an international, interdisciplinary research laboratory that conducts research in the areas of swarm-intelligence, self-organization, ecology, evolution, swarm-robotics, modular robotics and biologically inspired algorithms.

----------

